# Bob sykes 06/27



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Went out to bob sykes on wednesday it was an interesting night started off with catching some pinfish for bait in my net caught 1 glass minnow cut him up and put him on my brim hook was gonna catch a bigger pin for red fish bait but i ended up catching a whiting and a catfish later my friend got a pig fish so i put him on one of my bigger rods later the same pole was bouncing so i grabbed it and was about to set the hook but it spit out hook bait and all i pulled up the line and it had teeth marks I'm guessing a smallish black tip but later i deployed a chunk of ladyfish on my 309 and a couple hours later my drag was screaming line was pulling out like it was nothing unfortunately it broke off of my line but i got my tackle back!!! My second guess would be a big bull shark


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

There are some big sharks out there! Thanks for the report, I will hopefully be there this weekend.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

I might try to go saturday afternoon before work ill pm you my number text me if you decide to go


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I just got back from there. Only caught 2 ground mullet. Had 2 hard runs. One ended up being a huge ladyfish flying out of the water all over the place. The other was most likely a decent grouper that pulled straight down to the bottom and wedged in a hole. Broke my 30lb test trying to keep him out. He never would take any more bait after that snack. Gonna have to switch it up. Not having much luck in my regular old spots :no:


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Im excited to see what happens when i go during the day


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing & as we all confess, you never know unless you go!
catch 'em up.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

the fishing at sykes is picking up i will tell you that. i wish i lived closer


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Yea its been getting a tad better every time weve gone and we have been going out there since late may and its been fun meeting a couple people out there and meeting up with people from here


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Guess I'll have to force myself to get up one day when the sun is up. Been a while since I fished for Spanish anyhow so I suppose it's about time. Glad to hear everyone else is hooking up on some good eats :thumbsup:


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

We got our first slot red from sykes the other night, was a fat 28inches, smallest one we have gotten from sykes, let him go though, didn't have a cooler.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> We got our first slot red from sykes the other night, was a fat 28inches, smallest one we have gotten from sykes, let him go though, didn't have a cooler.


Good thing. The slot is 18"-27" last time I checked.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Yep justbgot back got there at 1230 no luck accept a sea turtle chased my pun fish when i was reeling in getting ready to go lol


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Guess I'll have to force myself to get up one day when the sun is up. Been a while since I fished for Spanish anyhow so I suppose it's about time. Glad to hear everyone else is hooking up on some good eats :thumbsup:


no spanish yet at sykes. give it end of july. 

they will follow the baitfish in.


----------

